# Kalamazoo trout



## Rem870Mag (Sep 5, 2010)

I was just wondering if there were any good trout streams that flow through or around the Kalamazoo area?


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

Streams the DNR considers trout streams in the Kalamazoo area include:
Augusta Creek
Portage Creek
Spring Brook
The Gun River
Gull Lake (there is a resident Lake Trout population)
Campbell Creek
The Paw Paw River
Paw Paw Lake
(the maps to the DNR fishing guide will give more information)

Nate at D&R Sports can give you more information; D&R's fishing report can also be a good source of information.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Keep all other responses to PM. Ill leave the 2nd post up as you can easily find that info on the DNR website or in the streams guide.


----------

